# Latest Label Creation



## Crazy8 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, funny thing happened to me a few nights ago. I was working on the computer and was thinking it was to early to go to bed and thought "what should I do now"? Well all of the sudden a new label idea hit me in the head. Funny thing is I had no clue what it would turn into. What you see is the final product how it started is something a bit different. Originally I was thinking "well black and red are my two favorite colors. Maybe I should do something with that." 

So what I had was a 9.5" x 3" box, just like below. It was all black and a 1/4" thick red line that ran horizontally in the middle of the black box extending all the way from the left side to the right side. I placed my logo somewhere in the middle over the red line. Then I thought "I should create a 2.5" wide box that goes completely from top to bottom, center it right in the middle of everything and make it some off the wall color so that its quite obvious and make this box my "working space." This box gives me an idea of the amount of space I have to work within that will display on one side of the soap bar. Well I ended up having to hide the red line i mentioned earlier to make some edits......then i looked at what I had like a deer in headlights and ran with it.

What I was left with, was my black 9.5" x 3" black box with a lime-ish green box smack dab in the middle and my "C8" logo inside that lime-ish green box. There have been a few minor tweaks but the over all design is the same. I later added my little story and then the black cross type graphic in the box. Not sure why, but it just came to me. After many other label creations, some of you may have seen them quite a while back, I feel very strongly about this one and feel this may be the one. Even has a nice little story to go with it. Its simple, yet bold, great design (I think), simple layout, and large recognizable logo. I have Fedex printing me 4 of these to pick up tomorrow so I can see them in a quality print form and how they will turn out. In addition to seeing if there are adjustments to be made before I do any large printing.

I am also thinking of changing the color (The green area and the green "The Beginnings") to match the different soaps in some way. Whether that match be based on the FO, EO, or actual bar color used. Well I will stop rambling now. Any comments or constructive criticism is always welcomed.







I notice you cant read "The Beginnings" so here is how it goes.
"There was a man, not just any man, but a manly 
gentleman kind of man. He was a man of many 
hobbies and interests. One of those hobbies was 
shaving with a double edged razor and using some 
of the finest shaving product available. One day 
he thought of how nice it would be to make 
shaving product for his personal use. That is 
where the crazy adventure started. After much 
time in the lab and formulating many recipes this 
man has now created an assortmant of soaps to 
address the needs of men. Us men dont want to 
smell like mellons, flowers and sunshine. Us men 
get our hands dirty and need something just as tough 
to get it off. Us men like to use manly products. 
Lets face it, us men just need our own soap. Now is 
your chance to wave your manly flag by having your 
own “C8 Soap for men” product in your bathroom"

I thought about finishing it off, or somewhere at the end, adding "Stop using your ol' ladies soap. Grab your manhood and own it." Maybe doing it like this...
"Stop using your ol' ladies soap. Grab your manhood 
and own it. Now is your chance to wave your manly flag 
by having your own “C8 Soap for men” product in your bathroom"

I am not sure yet if I keep it this way, I am still trying to work it out maybe, but the message will be the same.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 12, 2013)

I really like it!  Very striking and memorable.  Well done.


----------



## pmqmama (Nov 12, 2013)

Only change is that melon only has 1 "L". 

Otherwise I like it. My labels for my knitting are lime green and pink, so the green is great. I like the idea of the colour block matching the scent, too.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 12, 2013)

pmqmama said:


> Only change is that melon only has 1 "L".
> 
> Otherwise I like it. My labels for my knitting are lime green and pink, so the green is great. I like the idea of the colour block matching the scent, too.
> 
> ...



Good catch on that extra L, Even after reading it, especially in fine print, I dont always notice that stuff.


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm trying to imagine how this wraps around the soap bar.  First, I really like the logo, nice, simple, and clean.  Not sure about the black background, but the green is nice and striking.  I think from a logistics point of view printing those may not look as jet black and contrast-y as they are on the screen, but you'll just have to experiment and see.  Are you only doing one scent/type/etc?  If not, I'm not seeing where you will be putting that info upon the label.  While cute, I feel like "The Beginnings" part takes up way too much real estate and will be so small it may be hard to read.  Also nit picky, but I don't like the font of "Soap for men" on the front.  Looks like Times New Roman or some other generic Word font that I see every day.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 13, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## paillo (Nov 13, 2013)

I like it too! Another suggestion. "We" men is grammatically correct, "Us" men is not.


----------



## neeners (Nov 13, 2013)

I like it!!

i also really like the last part about "grab your manhood", b/c that has a double entendre and as a consumer that part would grab my attention enough to buy it for my bf.  I'm not sure where you sell, but that part could also be on a sign by the soap just to grab attention.


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 13, 2013)

that's really cool and VERY professional looking.


----------



## JessieD (Nov 13, 2013)

Very cool. Speaks right to the testosterone loving core. Lol. As a woman…I may buy the soap simply so I could give it to my husband and tell him to grab his manhood…<gig> My only thing was the C8…I saw 'Kate'. It confused me that a men's soap had 'Kate' on it…until I noticed Crazy8 as your handle. Otherwise…I laughed and thought it was brilliant!!


----------



## kikajess (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a winner! Very eye-catching, clever, professional, and simply beautiful. Well done!

Sent from my XT901 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well thank you all for the input, compliments, and criticisms. I do appreciate each one of those. To address a few things, I will be sure to correct the grammatical errors, the black background does look pretty black hard to tell with the lighting in the pic. I had thes test lables printed at FedEx and I feel they look great and the green pops. I did cut one of the lables out that I had printed on my printer the other night and folded and shaped it into a cigar band as how it would look on the soap bar. Now that I have these quality labels ill be sure to make another one of those from one if these so you can see how it would wrap around the soap bar.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 13, 2013)

So here is the whole thing folded and what it will look like when its on a soap bar.

Front and right side





Back





Front and left side





Front





These pics really dont show the true color. I think the only thing I would change with these labels, besides some of the things already mentioned by all of you, is using glossy stock. It looks like they used a semi-gloss. I fee if I used glossy stock, that the color and added gloss would pop and really be catching. I have been debating on adding a tab on the bottom of the box to hold the soap a little better.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well I already have some different masculine texts to try out. I have also tried them on the logo and that just doesn't work so here is what I got.

Number 1





Number 2





Number 3





Number 4


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 13, 2013)

Number 5





Number 6





Number 7


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 13, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> "There was a man, not just any man, but a manly
> gentleman kind of man."



Comma splice. "There was a man - not just any man, but a manly gentleman kind of man."



Crazy8 said:


> One day
> he thought of how nice it would be to make
> shaving product for his personal use.



To make A shaving product? 



Crazy8 said:


> That is
> where the crazy adventure started.



Stiff. "That's where."



Crazy8 said:


> this
> man has now created an assortmant of soaps to
> address the needs of men.



AssortmEnt.



Crazy8 said:


> Us men dont want to
> smell like mellons, flowers and sunshine.



Melons. Don't. 

No offense. If that's not what you're looking for, then I apologize - I just write ad copy and edit a lot. Those little mistakes are very common among perfectly intelligent people, but they make a big difference in how people perceive your brand.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 13, 2013)

MoonBath said:


> Comma splice. "There was a man - not just any man, but a manly gentleman kind of man."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I usually burn grammar Nazi's but I don't see you as one. In this type of setting especially since you obviously have experience in applying this type of stuff. Thank you very much I will correct it now so I dont forget. I did kind of change the story though. I needed to make just a little room at the bottom and thought that some words could come out. So here is what I have now.

There was a man, a manly gentleman kind of man. 
He was a man of many interests. One of those 
interests was shaving with a double edged razor 
and using the finest shaving products available. 
One day he thought of how nice it would be to 
make a shaving product for his personal use. That’s 
where the crazy adventure started. After much 
time in the lab and formulating many recipes, 
this man has now created an assortment of soaps to 
address the needs of men. We men don‘t want to 
smell like melons, flowers, and sunshine. We men 
get dirty and need something tough to get us clean. 
We men like to use manly products. Lets face it, 
we men just need our own soap. Stop using your 
ol’ ladies soap. Grab your manhood and own it. 
Now is your chance to wave your manly flag by 
having your own “C8 Soap for men” product in 
your bathroom.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 14, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> Well I usually burn grammar Nazi's but I don't see you as one. In this type of setting especially since you obviously have experience in applying this type of stuff.



Thank you! I'm glad you weren't offended. This last version was just great - and I'm glad you changed it to 'we men'. It's a great label.


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 14, 2013)

Colors look good printed.  Where is the name of each scent/type of soap going?  I don't see any space on the front.


----------



## neeners (Nov 14, 2013)

I love how the label comes together.  I think it would look great in glossy paper.

As for the font, i'm liking either #3 or 7.  The other ones just doesn't look right to me.....


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 14, 2013)

The "flavor" of the bars will be going in the top green rectangle. I totally forgot about it also bit I did mess with that idea and it looks like it will work. 

I also liked number 3. It does seem weird to me to have the logo be a different font but I guess that has been done many times before. Plus I feel that number 3 font still looks good with the logo.

Here is the other idea I had. This will be the "bottom" that gets folded under the bar to close the bottom and even add some additional support. I also placed the text on top to show where the name of the soap will go.


----------



## neeners (Nov 14, 2013)

yea....I get annoyed when things like font doesn't match, but I find in this case, if you use the same font as the logo, it doesn't look manly enough.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like #3


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 15, 2013)

Well I am loving the feed back and I am really liking where this is heading. I made some additional changes also. This is where I am at with it right now.





I am still toying with the idea of text #7 that I posted. I keep looking at it and the more I look at it the more interested I am in with playing with it. Well for tonight its time to head to bed. I will keep you all posted and thanks again for all the feed back. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## neeners (Nov 15, 2013)

text #7 was my other choice!  I like the two.  maybe try that one out with the whole label to compare the two?


----------



## yadonm (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow!  Those labels are in a league of their own.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 15, 2013)

"...and using some of the finest shaving product available...."

Should be product*S* given that you are using the word "some" as well. Or you could just say "...using the finest shaving product..." and that would be grammatically correct too.

I'll guarantee any guy over 50 will have trouble reading print that tiny, even with reading glasses. If you want your story to appeal to the older well-heeled crowd as well as the 20 and 30 somethings, you might want to shorten the story to the essential elements and increase the font size. Something maybe like this:

There was a man, not just any man, but a manly
gentleman kind of man. One day
he created soaps that
address the needs of men. We men don't want to
smell like melons, flowers and sunshine; we need manly products. Wave your manly flag by having your
own “C8 Soap for men” in your bathroom.

Uh, I have to ask ... is the "manly flag" phrase intended to have the double meaning that I read into it? 

And also, I would be careful to walk the delicate line between the message of ~men~ being tough versus your ~soaps~ being tough. The second message might be interpreted by your manly men to mean your soaps are harsh enough to scrub the hide right off a hardworking manly guy. A tough guy wants a soap that smells manly good and gets him clean and unstinky after a long day of doing manly man things, but I suspect very few would want a soap that would leaving manly skin feeling irritated and dry.


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 15, 2013)

I like 3 and 7.  I’d also move the black line below the flavor down a touch, right now it feels a little too crowded to me.   But other than that it looks great!


----------



## renata (Nov 15, 2013)

I like #3 too!
This label is just perfect! I love products with story and attitude! It looks very professional! 
I wouldn't think twice about buying this kind of soaps for all manly men in my family


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 15, 2013)

OK so we got a lot going on here. First off I don't know if I made the idea of how I would separate the different soaps from the others. So to give you all some visuals, here is my idea.
So lets say I have one called "Golden Glitter Pony" (which is not happening by the way. That is my attempt at being funny...anyway I would put this kind of wrapper on it.





Then it could do the same if I wanted to because a certain fragrance gets used. So lets say I have one that uses the "Armani Aqua Di Gio" Fragrance, and there will be one of those, then I could do something like this...





Now to address some of the other things pointed out earlier. Lets see if I can remember them all...
* Bring down the top black bar to make some room for the "flavor" (check)
* Make font bigger in "The Beginnings" story and shorten it to make it possible. (check) I also added and subtracted elements in the story.
* Find a way of still incorporating "The Beginnings" title. (my idea)(check)
* Shrink down the Crazy8 Creations copyright to make room for the story (my idea)(check)
* Make "this stuff is so manly..." text on side of box a larger font also (my idea)(check)
* I also just changed the "The Beginnings" to a "stencil" type font, kind of like what you see when "TOP SECRET" is used. Looks very much like that.

Well, its great to see this transform along the way. Well give me some thoughts on all of this.  You guys have all been very helpful in the transformation of all of this. Of course I am not a writer or grammatically correct when I write, so those things are also appreciated. Hopefully I don't have to many errors in this version of the story. Here it is.


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 15, 2013)

I really like the look of that.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 16, 2013)

DeeAnna said:


> Uh, I have to ask ... is the "manly flag" phrase intended to have the double meaning that I read into it?
> 
> And also, I would be careful to walk the delicate line between the message of ~men~ being tough versus your ~soaps~ being tough. The second message might be interpreted by your manly men to mean your soaps are harsh enough to scrub the hide right off a hardworking manly guy. A tough guy wants a soap that smells manly good and gets him clean and unstinky after a long day of doing manly man things, but I suspect very few would want a soap that would leaving manly skin feeling irritated and dry.



I noticed I did not answer your question. No, the "manly flag" was not meant to have a double meaning. After going through and reading everything over and over again, I cant help but to think that now...lol

Also I changed "tough" to "strong". I figure "tough" could go in a number of undesirable ways, but that "strong" is a bit of a nicer word and in this scenario would be "strong" enough to get rid of all the stank and filth. One of the ways that "tough" could be interpreted is if we think of "tough" man, we do think big and strong but we also think of him as rough and maybe even bully like. Of course no one would like a soap like that and rip their skin to shreds. Though it could easily be arranged if they did and had some pretty gnarly skin.:smile:


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I thought I would transfer my current design over to my shaving soap. I know that the tins are 3" across. Here is what I currently have.

Of course the original design...





The bottom





Then I thought that maybe I should do some slightly different color options to make the shaving soaps stand out from the bar soap. I can still apply color to an element in the lable to distinguish its "flavor"
Idea 1





Idea 2




Not really sure what to do with the outlined text. I may have to keep it that way but not sure yet. I do like how it looks. I may just bring it down from a 2px outline to a 1px outline


----------



## Lindy (Nov 16, 2013)

Where are you going to put your ingredients for your shave soap?


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 16, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Where are you going to put your ingredients for your shave soap?



Well I haven't posted that image because there is nothing really on it other than "ingredients" and at the end "made by a man for a man" and that's it. Its going to be a label that is 1" high and about 8 inches long. It will wrap around the outside of the 3" tins that the shave soap will go into.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 16, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok, Im setting myself up to get laughed at here, but I am going to post it anyway. I have had these ideas for a looong time and I am just now coming up with ideas for the wrappers. So any help and thoughts on these are of course much appreciated. I think as far as designs go, I feel I am heading in the right direction. Of course my only huge flaw is writing. Anyway let me know what you all think...

Here is the one that may get some laughs, but hey, people are going crazy for zombie stuff right now so I can bank on it too. 





Here is one that is a little more practical I guess. I have read that two great scent to use in hunting style soaps is either the apple explosion or anise. I am going to do both.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 20, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> Grab your manhood and own it.
> Now is your chance to wave your manly flag



:shock:  :wink:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi C8

Just thought that, as you're in the US, putting something about the bubbles having testosterone, while clearly tongue-in-cheek, might well get you asked for proof of that claim.  Seeing as it is the land of lawyers.........

Maybe something else manly?  Beards, maybe?  It's then unarguably in the same league as Redbull giving you wings.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 25, 2013)

Not that I am disputing this at all, I totally see where you are coming from and I think you make a valid point. However, would anyone, including the FDA, actually think that there would be testosterone in the bubbles? lol I suppose I could say something like "So manly, the bubbles might as well have testosterone." but that doesn't quite roll the same. I will keep your suggestion in mind and see what I can come up with just in case.


----------



## kikajess (Nov 28, 2013)

Maybe the bubbles could have something else in them other than testosterone, such as: machismo, virility, or mojo.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just thought I would post up some of my other creations here rather than making a new post. Ill give some explanation to these also. Any comments, recommendations, etc. are always welcomed.

This is a soap that I have also came up with and have wanted to make. The idea is that I would do a black bar with red swirls (blood) and then maybe some gold mica on the tops of the bar. I am also going to make my own mold to do a dragon scale pattern for the tops. I only say maybe to the gold mica because I need to keep it "manly". Anyways, here is the packaging.






Of course this is a soap for "Machanix". I am going to have loofah and pumice in it to make sure to get those dirty hands clean.





This one is inspired by the Armani Code and will be using that FO in it (see why I named it like I did?) I used some of the colors I saw in adds and photos then incorporated my own twist to it.





This is another one that was inspired by Armani and will be using the Armani Acqua Di Gio FO. Acqua Viva means "Living Water". I am a Christian and thought it would be cool to use some of that in at least one of my products. I have even contemplated putting Bible verses on the bottoms of the box. I think this would be a very cool touch. I am not sure yet if i will keep the color scheme of this one or not. I do want to make it something that makes people think of water.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 4, 2013)

With the Dragonslayer, have you tried it with the scales as just a faint texture effect rather than a full blown image like that? More subtle like the Cipher one.

With red C8


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 4, 2013)

No I have not tried that. I will play around and see what I come up with and go from there to see if I want to change it. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------

